# Weight Loss Secret



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

I wasn't drinking a lot of water until I read this:



> *Weight Loss Secret*
> You can lose five pounds a year just by drinking two liters of water a day. Drinking water speeds your metabolismâin fact, you start to burn fat after you drink just two glasses.
> 
> âJens Jordan, MD, professor of clinical pharacology and medicine, Franz-Volhard Clinical Research Center, Berlin, Germany, and leader of a study published in _Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism._.


This bit published in *Bottom Line/Personal* _Confidential Reports._


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

If you add fiber you can lose more and feel full.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

How exactly would you go about adding fiber to a glass of water? How much and how often would you do this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Metamucil or psyllium husks. I did it 2x a day while on Atkins a couple years ago. 


http://www.natureschoice.co.za/psyllium.htm


----------

